# Upgrading case, psu, video card Acer x1200



## stump238 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey, I have an acer x1200 the detailed specs are http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-x1200-u1520a/4507-3118_7-33229227.html?tag=mncolBtm;rnav 


​All I really want to do is install a video card but I have been looking around for the right card for an upgrade and there doesn't seem to be any that will run off the stock 220w psu. I'd upgrade the psu but apparently there aren't any big enough to power a newer video card that will fit in the small form factor case. So my only option looks like transferring it in to a new case. I've read around a little about what I need but i'm not 100 percent sure about what case will fit my mobo and the right video card and psu. So I need some suggestions for a case, a video card and a psu that will work with the parts I have now all for $300-$400. Thanks for reading if anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it alot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

From the pics I can find your Mobo is BTX (backwards orientation) and those usually small cases like you have. The larger ones are usually very pricey. You might check with a local PC shop.


----------



## stump238 (Nov 14, 2009)

> From the pics I can find your Mobo is BTX (backwards orientation) and those usually small cases like you have. The larger ones are usually very pricey. You might check with a local PC shop.


Is that something that would be listed in specs? I'm not sure how to tell for sure but its listed in the specs as a regular matx mobo. I read somewhere that it was just in there backwards or upside down or something for this model. If I can't figure it out, I'm just going to try a regular matx case. I've been looking around and assuming the mobo is regular matx do you see any problems with this case and video card?

Case+Psu--->http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2380196&CatId=1845

Video card---> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA

I didn't look around for that long and both of those seem to work but I don't know that much about it and any tips or good info you can give me would help me out alot. Thanks for looking this over and for the quick response.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This pic shows it to be a BTX configuration:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/08/acer-rolls-out-the-aspire-x1200-home-theater-friendly-mini-pc-fo/


Apevia PSU's are junk. Most all case/PSU combos use low quality PSU's.
For that video card you are going to need a good quality PSU.
Best deals: Corsair 650W $100 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

For $10 more Corsair 750W $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## stump238 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the advice on the psu, I really want my mobo to be matx is there any way to tell 100%? 

Here are a few sites I found on the mobo.

www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8200mgpu.html

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/mainboard/palit-n78s-geforce8200.html

http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=6&id=2494

If there is any info i can provide to help you figure out for sure if it is btx or not let me know thanks again for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry I didn't notice before.....that is a standard mATX Mobo mounted upside down in the case.
I don't do AMD so I can't advise you on a Mobo for your CPU. Asus & Gigabyte are quality brands.
CoolerMaster and Antec Mid-Tower case are pretty roomy.
I mainly use the COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 for mid-range builds. $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

I used one of these last wek for a customer and I was quite pleased with it: COOLER MASTER Elite RC-310 $40 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119201

Shipping is a little high on cases from Newegg. Here are the CoolerMasters they have w/free shipping.
The RC-690 is more of a Full Tower and really is a bargain for the money.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7 50001333 1054808287 4808&name=Free Shipping


----------



## stump238 (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome that's great news I thought I might be hopeless for a second there. So from your suggestions I I'm gonna go with 

The 750W Corsair http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

COOLER MASTER Elite RC-310 $40 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119201

GeForce 9800 GTX+http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA 

See any trouble with that setup? Thanks alot for all your help I was really at the end of my rope.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks good to me. 
The COOLER MASTER Elite RC-332 $49 will be on special this afternoon for $29 w/free shipping from 1PM to 11:59PM Pacific Time.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119189


----------

